
Show HN: Create a playlist from your favourite artists to help find new music - steerpike
http://playlist.hallofbrightcarvings.com.au/
======
steerpike
I wrote a playlist generator that uses related artists map found at music-
map.com and last.fm to generate a YouTube playlist of artists you might like
based on the supplied seed.

